# דגש כפלן



## קטן

כפלן in דגש כפלן seems to be synonymous to כַּפְלָן, and related to כָּפַל ('to double').
What, precisely, is the meaning of כפלן, which grammatical form of כָּפַל is it, and which of its two syllables is stressed.
(Intended main topic is not דגש חזק, although there is some semantic connection, of course.)


----------



## Drink

It's not a verb form, it's a noun/adjective form of the pattern קַטְלָן.


----------



## Abaye

כפלן of דגש כפלן looks like Hebrew version of "geminating".
Qatlan is a productive pattern to describe nature or behavior of things. Eg כפלן means "something that doubles".
The stress is on the second syllable.

קטגוריה:קַטְלָן (משקל) - ויקימילון


----------



## קטן

OK, not a verb form. Then I suppose it is at least related to verb in that it's verbal noun or verbal adjective.

Indeed, my only ideas for English translation of דגש כפלן are 'doubling dot'.
With 'doubling' being either a verbal adjective (pure adjective), because the dot itself doubles in the sense that it implies doubling.
Or a verbal noun (pure noun), since it stipulates a doubling.
All this matches Drink's answer.

The situation in Hebrew may be parallel.
So, is כפלן both, verbal adjective and verbal noun in Hebrew ?

'pattern' is something I don't understand. But it is often mentioned with regard to Hebrew grammar.

(EDIT:
My preceding remark may be alienating. I'd like to point out that there's a tendency in the language learning area (dictionaries, courses, forums) to get abstract too early.

I'm in a phase of studying Hebrew I call 'getting acquainted', as opposed to 'abstract learning'. So, usually, my questions are about particular concrete things and I expect correspondingly specific correct answers. 'pattern', for example, is abstract, while כַּפְלָן is concrete.

Later in my learning process, having learned ample amount of language elements sporadically and gained familiarity, it will be an easy ride to structure and to generalize.
I call it 'making up the language'.

This approach, not vice versa, is the only natural one.
Of course, any entity which already knows everything is likely to have an abstract viewpoint and thus provide general answers. I do it, too.
)


----------



## קטן

כַּפְלָן, is it
(verbal) noun
(verbal) adjective
both ?

Which, noun or adjective, is used in דָגֵשׁ כַּפְלָן ?


----------



## aavichai

Hi,

It is an adjective.
This form usually refers to a character.

Notice that in Hebrew the adjective can take the meaning of the noun with it.
So "old man" is איש זקן or just זקן (just the adjective).
And "old woman" is אישה זקנה or just זקנה (just the adjective).


The קמצן (cheap) is someone who tends to לקמץ(~close) his hand
The עקשן (stubborn) is someone who tends to be עקש
The פחדן (coward) is someone who tends to לפחד (be scared)
and so on...

In this case, the כפלן is a Dagesh who doubles the letter.


----------



## Drink

It's not a verbal adjective. It's connected to verb in that they are formed from the same root.


----------



## aavichai

And what did I say?


----------



## Drink

aavichai said:


> And what did I say?


I was responding to @קטן, not to you.


----------



## aavichai

Sorry.


----------



## קטן

OK.
Adjective, but not verbal adjective, and root-related with כֶּּפֶל ('multiplication of numbers') and כָּפַל. (If the latter, which seems to be B-Hebrew, exists.) Common root is כפל.

Does feminine synonym of כפלן exist, root-related or not ?
Does non-root-related masculine synonym exist ?

The idea 'root', is it defined either purely morphologically-semantically (similar meaning and(!) common stem in writing or speech), purely etymologically or in a third way ?


----------

